
Major Changes from Solr 4 to Solr 5 - chatman
https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/solr/Major+Changes+from+Solr+4+to+Solr+5
======
krat0sprakhar
At my company, we've been beating our heads to the wall[0] in getting multi-
term synonyms to work correctly in SOLR. e.g.

    
    
       fruit extractor => fruit juicer, citrus juicer 
    

Does anyone experienced enough have a clue if SOLR 5 can help with that?

[0] - [http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2013/10/27/why-is-
mult...](http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2013/10/27/why-is-multi-term-
synonyms-so-hard-in-solr/)

~~~
elchief
This guy fixed it for 3 and 4

[https://github.com/healthonnet/hon-lucene-
synonyms](https://github.com/healthonnet/hon-lucene-synonyms)

The Solr guys don't give a flying F about this issue though

~~~
detnavillus
As I said I'm one Solr guy that does 'effin care about this issue - I should
have replied on this sub thread, sorry. Will have a submission ready soon for
my AutophrasingTokenFilter - when I get the JIRA number, I'll let you know.

------
thinkcomp
Does Solr 5.0 support password-protecting the admin interface yet without
spending hours trying to wrangle custom XML files? It seems like a pretty
basic requirement for a web-based application.

I've tried things like this

[http://community.zimbra.com/documentation/w/documentation/se...](http://community.zimbra.com/documentation/w/documentation/securing-
solr-on-tomcat)

repeatedly. They never seem to work right.

~~~
Tharkun
Solr is not a web-based application. You shouldn't directly expose your Solr
instance to anyone. Regardless of whether or not you secure your admin
interface. That's not Solr's core business, and I don't see why they should
was their efforts on it.

Have Solr listen on localhost and have your web app talk to Solr. If your Solr
is visible to the world, you're doing it wrong.

Edit: by saying that it's not a web-based application I mean that it shouldn't
be on teh interwebz -- it's obviously a webapp in the sense that it mostly
speaks HTTP.

~~~
tomp
Well, regardless of whether it's web-facing or not, it's not unreasonable to
want to limit the access to its admin panel (e.g. in a big company with
different teams).

I agree however that SOLR is best off doing one thing well, web page security
can be implemented e.g. by Apache.

~~~
imaginenore
So limit it to only whitelisted IPs. That's why you have sysadmins.

~~~
untog
Or use Nginx as a proxy, or something. It's frustrating, but I can see the
argument for Solr to just delegate this kind of task to other projects that do
it better.

------
detnavillus
krat0sprakhar: Check out my blogs on this
[https://lucidworks.com/blog/solution-for-multi-term-
synonyms...](https://lucidworks.com/blog/solution-for-multi-term-synonyms-in-
lucenesolr-using-the-auto-phrasing-tokenfilter/)

I also did a Meetup on this just this week
[http://www.slideshare.net/detnavillus/the-well-tempered-
sear...](http://www.slideshare.net/detnavillus/the-well-tempered-search-
application)

Check out slide 18 - autophrasing + synonyms: Precision 100% recall 100% Bag
of words OOTB Solr/Lucene NOT so!

The code is on github and is a Lucene TokenFilter so it should work. I used
4.10.3 for the Meetup demo

------
AznHisoka
Still no percolator/reverse search. ElasticSearch still is my go-to search
technology.

~~~
johnx123-up
I've checked
[http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/en/elasticsearch/referenc...](http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/search-
percolate.html) But, couldn't grasp the usecase. Can anyone share some
thoughts, where will it be helpful?

~~~
AznHisoka
Think Google Alerts or Think "Tell me when price reaches $X"

------
detnavillus
elchief: I am a Solr guy and I do give a flying F about this. I've been remiss
in submitting this to Solr though - my bad. Working on this now. Nolan's fix
is also good. I referenced this work in my blog post

------
mikeblum
looking at the solr downloads page, I can't seem to find the Solr 5 tarball...
Clicking downloads: [http://lucene.apache.org/solr/mirrors-solr-latest-
redir.html](http://lucene.apache.org/solr/mirrors-solr-latest-redir.html)
redirects to the 4. tarball, i added 5.0.0.to the url and got the latest
tarbal:
[http://www.apache.org/dyn/closer.cgi/lucene/solr/5.0.0](http://www.apache.org/dyn/closer.cgi/lucene/solr/5.0.0)

------
sagivo
Any reasons to prefer Solr over elastic-search?

~~~
chatman
Solr is backed by the Apache community while ES is backed by a private entity.
Is that a good reason?

~~~
capkutay
I don't know what you mean when you say backed by the Apache Community, but
Elasticsearch is also an open source, apache-licensed project that has a
commercial, private counterpart. I think every major open source project has
this now (Hadoop has Cloudera/Hortonworks/MapR, Spark has databricks).

~~~
TallGuyShort
>> I don't know what you mean when you say backed by the Apache Community

It's a matter of who does the releasing (i.e. curating of patches,
responsibility for building community, etc.): Solr is governed by the Apache
Software Foundation and associated volunteers, ElasticSearch is governed by
the private entity.

IMO (and this is an increasingly rare opinion) the license is the most
important piece and they're both under the ASL 2.0.

~~~
nemothekid
Governing alone - I don't that thats a good reason. There are plenty of Apache
projects that are effectively governed by a private entity (Cassandra, Samza,
Kafka, and these are all in the "big data" space), that would most likely be
as useful as Elasticsearch if their supporting companies disappeared
overnight.

